# Surfside / GC area - any place to buy finger mullet?



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Make a hellrun down to T-giving and would live to find a place that sells fresh mullet. Never had any luck with the frozen/salted variety. Don't have a suitable casting net around anymore either. 

Any place in the area that would sell it? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Try Perry's down in Murrells Inlet. 843 651-2895

Bunch of great restaurants nearby as well.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Big Daves in Murrells Inlet had some in October as well as fresh off the boat head on shrimp. That shrimp is what catches those keeper black drum.


----------



## Metalcaster (Oct 6, 2009)

Garden City Bait and Tackle should also have mullet.


----------



## hopm (Jul 23, 2012)

Perry's had some last week but you will need to make sure you have their attention. I left after the 3rd question I asked that was ignored. The young lady behind the counter was fully absorbed in texting or gaming on her phone. I'm not sure she even knew I was there.


----------

